# Prodiamine Bermuda Grass



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I bought Prodiamine for my Bermuda lawn and I applied it last night. I also combined Spectracide Weed Stop For Lawns to help kill what I already have. What's the best time to apply Prodiamine? This was the first time I've done this.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

You are applying at a good time. Most here follow a 2x year application schedule: one in spring time, and one in early fall. Be sure to follow the label for your grass type. You can take the yearly max per 1k sq ft, divide by 2, and that is what you should use for your application rates.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> You are applying at a good time. Most here follow a 2x year application schedule: one in spring time, and one in early fall. Be sure to follow the label for your grass type. You can take the yearly max per 1k sq ft, divide by 2, and that is what you should use for your application rates.


+1 also make sure you apply it with a nozzle rated for systemic applications. I use the AIC11004 from teejet.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks guys. I also have Simazine when should I apply that?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

What weeds are you dealing with?
Dont rush just see what the 24d kills ( Active ingredient in Spetracide ) or rather doesnt kill and go from there.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok I'll wait. I think its mostly crabgrass.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Thanks guys. I also have Simazine when should I apply that?


My app is going down in the middle of this month. I did not read anything on the label about a recommend time.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Saw somewhere on here someone puts it down mid nov. then end of dec? or maybe mid dec.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> Thanks guys. I also have Simazine when should I apply that?


Up to you. Last year I applied 1qt bear Halloween and another in the fall, although I didn't need the second one from what I can gather.

Suggestion I got from Clemson is below:


Movingshrub said:


> Apply the prodiamine a week prior to anticipated Poa germination at 0.75 lb ai/ac. Follow this with 1 pt simazine in mid-Nov. fb a 1.5 qt/ac app in late December.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

that might be where I saw it, on one of your posts, further reading around different places, I think the issue is to NOT apply simazine to nondormant bermuda. Could possibly cause some damage. 
this link shows UGA 2001 suggestions for sports fields. Mentions simazine.

http://caes2.caes.uga.edu/commodities/turfgrass/georgiaturf/WeedMngt/weedcontrol/ATHCAL01.pdf


----------

